
Ask HN: feature request - page cache - Galanwe
Very often, small websites are linked on HN and end up down in a few minutes. This is frustrating for HN readers.
It would be nice if HN could store a cache of submitted links and propose it along the original link. Maybe that could be restricted to the front page.
======
ishener
you have google cache...

